# Specs on old Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble Sats?



## jjevans74 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have an old set of Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble II's that I'm using as mains in a 5.1 setup right now. This is the 3 piece sub/sat system they sold by the truckload back in the mid-late 90's. I'm looking to upgrade here at some point, starting with my mains, and I'd like to use the Cambridge satellites as rear surrounds in a 7.1 setup until I can upgrade my rear speakers.

The original literature on the Ensembles stated that the satellites and the sub all had their own crossovers... does anyone have tech specs or a copy of a review/bench test that would tell me what that crossover point is? Mainly I'm looking to see what the frequency response of the satellites is... will they suit the job I want to use them for, or am I asking too much?

Thanks,


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You could find out with an SPL meter and some way of tone generation. Run only the satellites with a test tone and measure the results. I doubt you'll find the answer anyway else as those are proprietary and not very widely distributed.


----------

